# White kitty pics



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I know a few of us have all white kitties - share some pics!

These are my ladies, Gia and Karina:



And Ms. Gia snuggling with Aries (she loves snuggling and grooming her brothers and most any cat she meets!):


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Tiliqua, your kitties are just absolutely *adorable*! 

Here's my baby girl Ellie sitting in the chair beside me. I caught her with her tongue hanging out a little bit! haha


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, Great idea!
Snowflakes latest napping 'fav' spot!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Stupid question but are white cats mostly girls? Kinda like orange cats are normally boys and calicos are normally girls?

All your white kitties are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

M&T, Great Question! Along with that, I would also love to know what the percentage is, that White Cats with Blue eyes are deaf?
Maybe one of our resident Genetic Specialists can help answer!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> M&T, Great Question! Along with that, I would also love to know what the percentage is, that White Cats with Blue eyes are deaf?
> Maybe one of our resident Genetic Specialists can help answer!!


I know that it is about 75% of white cats with blue eyes that are deaf... but that is based on a number of factors.

I have no idea about the girls part... but come to think of it, I know another couple white cats that are females as well and Munch is the only guy I can think of... looks like he has a harem going!

Love the pics of the other kitties.  Lots of fluffy ladies!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok here's Munch!

Snuggling with the dogs
View attachment 45274


Copying Oliver
View attachment 45282


Being silly
View attachment 45290


Playing in the catnip isle at the petstore
View attachment 45298


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C,
Have you found that Top Hat and Tux for Munch yet?!
As Tiliqua said, "looks like he has a harem going!"


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so drawn to white cats. They are outstanding!



Im in love!!!!!:heart:heart:heart


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I have met 3 other white blue eyed cats, 2 deaf, one not. One female 2 male. And I just saw a fb posting on a page about special needs pets with a deaf male blue eyed cat. So I don't think there's a correlation between being white and gender.

And nope, 83cats15dogs, I haven't found a tux and top hat yet! LMAO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Ms. Gia is a bit annoyed - every time she turns around she is stumbling on a new cone-headed foster. She isn't hissy, she just doesn't like the cones for some reason... so they get the stink eye!

I'm sure she'll like a handsome suitor in a top hat better than a tail-less stranger in a cone!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i love the pics! here's our angel! i hope my attachments work.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - Angel is gorgeous! Lots of white kitties on the forum.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

They are all so stunning. Truly, they are so angelic looking.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I love white cats! There was one that I met at the Humane Society named "Abel". Very affectionate, very playful. Abel loved giving me hugs!


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

*so pretty*

They are all so beautiful


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh loving the white kitties!! So so purty!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an almost all white cat and he stole my heart when I saw him as a kitten.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love white cats, but you really have to adjust your wardrobe accordingly. All my suits are black, gray, blue, or brown and they all make Penny's hair ridiculously evident, even when stored in garment bags. I think I am personally keeping 3M's lint roller business profitable.

We have a sweet white deaf boy named Topaz at the shelter (his adopter had renamed him Colonel Cuddles but he reverted to the name in our system when he was returned). He is an amazingly sweet cat.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol... with 4 white, almost white pets, I have to be careful what I buy LOL thank goodness I dont work somewhere I have to dress up for! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I love dark colors - my duvet covers are purple, dark red, gray... until the go on the bed, then they are white!

I also conveniently got my walk in closet redone right before I foster failed - got all these awesome custom shelves added for my clothes. Oops, I mean kitty cubbies, not clothes shelves! I also put my good pair of dry clean only dress pants in the cubby that is now Gia's little cave. I gave up and put an old pillow there instead.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I'm a little late. This is Angelo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Oops.. forgot the pics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww I love the second one! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

what a beautiful thread!!!!!! LOVE it. the kitties are all gorgeous!!!!! i want a white fluffy cat!!!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Awwww I love the second one!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too! I love pink noses.  He's a cutie.


----------

